# Chicken Soup vs Wellness



## JHN71 (Nov 2, 2010)

We have a 5 month old lab that was pretty sick when we 1st adopted her about 2-3 months ago. Since then, she has recovered and is doing quite well except for having mange. She also licks and chews her paws quite often. Figuring some allergies may be contributing to this, we are looking to switch dog foods (Yes, we are currently using Eukanuba and had no idea it was so bad until we started doing some research online). 

I can get a 30 lb Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul for $38 which seems like a great price when looking at the ingrediants. I was also looking at Wellness but it costs $48 for a 30 lb bag. We narrowed it down to these 2 choices because we did not want to spend more than $50 for 30 lbs of dog food and both of these brands are located at nearby stores. Is Wellness much better than Chicken Soup and also, which one is better for sensitive skin/ allergies?

Thanks !


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

While I prefer Wellness as a company, I wouldnt feed their regular formula because its only 22% protein(except the puppy formula which is 27%). 

Chicken soup is mid-grade quality food (well high grade compared to eukanuba), but its made by Diamond which has less then stellar reputation and only comes in chicken flavor which may cause pickyness and allergies if fed over a long period of time. 

If you can afford to feed Wellness puppy until your dog is full grown, than go with that. But once your dog is over 1, I would look for something with more meat in it like Taste of the Wild(either high prairie or wetlands)

If wellness is too expensive for now, you can also look into Whole Earth Farms
Whole Earth Farms

or Healthwise:
Healthy Pet Products – Natural Cat Food, Healthy Dog Food, Puppy Kibble – HealthWise Pet Food


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

We used Chicken Soup as a transitionary food between Science Diet and TOTW, which we now feed. We were quite happy with the results - we noticed an improvement in coat quality and it pretty much eliminated all itching and scratching issues, and she seemed to like it much better than the Science Diet, and the price point is certainly agreeable. IMO, Diamond is doing a much better job of being responsible. They now are entirely ethoxyquin free, and their recall issue is over 5 years behind them now. 

I have no personal experience with the Wellness, but I know that it is a well respected, quality product. I think either product is far superior to the product you are using now. Congratulations on looking to improve your dog's health and well-being!


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

chicken soup doesnt get enough respect.,.especially for the price point...The ingredients are decent..I combo it with Solid Gold and have good results!


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

JHN71 said:


> We have a 5 month old lab that was pretty sick when we 1st adopted her about 2-3 months ago. Since then, she has recovered and is doing quite well except for having mange. She also licks and chews her paws quite often. Figuring some allergies may be contributing to this, we are looking to switch dog foods (Yes, we are currently using Eukanuba and had no idea it was so bad until we started doing some research online).
> 
> I can get a 30 lb Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul for $38 which seems like a great price when looking at the ingrediants. I was also looking at Wellness but it costs $48 for a 30 lb bag. We narrowed it down to these 2 choices because we did not want to spend more than $50 for 30 lbs of dog food and both of these brands are located at nearby stores. Is Wellness much better than Chicken Soup and also, which one is better for sensitive skin/ allergies?
> 
> Thanks !



You can also get a 40lbs of Kirkland at Costco for $25 and its made right next to CSDLS at the same plant. The only difference is marketing and packaging. Kirkland is also much fresher because it turns over much faster.

She has demodectic mange?


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

i also want to make the change to chicken soup for my pup b/c i am on a budget. u get a 35 pound bag for about $38, while other brands are around $48-$50+. right now i am feeding him blue bluffalo, but because of the recent recall and their reputation, i wont be supporting them anymore. also i plan to feed raw once a week. 

gl with your choice.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

saltydogs said:


> You can also get a 40lbs of Kirkland at Costco for $25 and its made right next to CSDLS at the same plant. The only difference is marketing and packaging. Kirkland is also much fresher because it turns over much faster.
> 
> She has demodectic mange?


how is the costco kirkland brand? and by products? any wheat, soy, or corn? how are calcium and phosphorus levels in there? thanks.


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

coolstorybro said:


> how is the costco kirkland brand? and by products? any wheat, soy, or corn? how are calcium and phosphorus levels in there? thanks.


Ingredients: Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and vitamin E), egg product, beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, millet, dried chicory root, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, cranberry powder, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, rosemary extract, parsley flake, taurine, yucca schidigera extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, L-carnitine, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid


It would be a better formula if there was some corn in there and less of the other grains. Nonetheless, this food is a screaming value.

It is made by Diamond, virtually the same food as Diamond Naturals, 4 Health and Chicken Soup.

It cant be beat for the money in my opinion.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

@coolstorybro: If your looking for a budget food for your puppy, try diamond natural LBP. The calium and phosphorous levels are good. As for costco's kirkland signatures, you need to call diamond up and ask for the max levels.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

cast71 said:


> @coolstorybro: If your looking for a budget food for your puppy, try diamond natural LBP. The calium and phosphorous levels are good. As for costco's kirkland signatures, you need to call diamond up and ask for the max levels.


thanks again, will look into that.


----------

